# Oswega NY



## ACA L&L (Jan 5, 2007)

100" by friday!!!!!!!!!!r u ****tin me, thats gonna hurt..................your a$$ wesport


----------



## hemisareslow (Dec 27, 2006)

O S W E G O.........and thats not as bad as the 11'2" north orwel gotin 2 weeks...just a little north east of OSWEGO


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

get a plow hemisareslow i think we should have a rule on this site. no plow on your truck no permission to post. it should only be a few more days here and hemisareslow will have 3,500 post here just like on the dieselplace. hahaha i know you got a plow. on your jeep. but it dont work. lol i love bustin you ball$ like you do to me over on the dieselplace.wesport


----------



## hemisareslow (Dec 27, 2006)

ServiceOnSite;370328 said:


> get a plow hemisareslow i think we should have a rule on this site. no plow on your truck no permission to post. it should only be a few more days here and hemisareslow will have 3,500 post here just like on the dieselplace. hahaha i know you got a plow. on your jeep. but it dont work. lol i love bustin you ball$ like you do to me over on the dieselplace.wesport


HA HA HA YA SMART ARSE....FUNNY THOGH DON'T YOU THINK...I DON'T HAVE A PLOW ON MY PERSONAL TRUCK YET I HAVE MORE POSTS HERE THAN YOU DO....HMMMMMM wesport


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

its not about the size of your post count its about the size of the fleet, the work you do , the service you provide, and the money you make. and you have none of the above. prsport


----------



## Antnee77 (Oct 25, 2005)

It's really about the quality of your services and whether your customers are satisfied after your job is done.

But wait, what is this thread about again???


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

im not even sure anymore lol


----------



## Idealtim (Jan 15, 2006)

What a waste of bandwith....


----------

